# hapkido training dummy? ?



## Sayres2878 (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello all. Im new to this site. Ive been looking for a training dummy to practice joint locks on. I need something with anatomically correct joints in the wrist elbow and shoulder. Does anyone know if anything like this exists? I know a human is the best to practice with but when at home I need something to help. TIA scott


----------



## marysson (Mar 12, 2015)

I wish...let us know if you find one.   I've often imagined it would be cool to have.


----------



## Sayres2878 (Mar 12, 2015)

Lolol not quite the response I'd hope for.. but I see the difficulty here..


----------



## Dirty Dog (Mar 12, 2015)

Practicing joint locks on a dummy would be a waste of time. It's not currently possible for a dummy to replicate the function and responses of the human body.


----------



## jezr74 (Mar 13, 2015)

DD is right, but as has been advised before, would be handy for the gross movement memory. I have actually contemplated putting a jumper on my bob and sewing stuffed arms into it just to remember the movements, when training is more focused on other aspects.

Sounds a little weird to do looking at it in writing, but short of having a training partner to practice at home, I think it would be handy.


----------



## Instructor (Mar 13, 2015)

Dirty Dog said:


> Practicing joint locks on a dummy would be a waste of time. It's not currently possible for a dummy to replicate the function and responses of the human body.



This...  Make a martial arts friend and practice together, it's far more effective.  Hapkido brings people together!


----------

